# Seulement 2 icônes (ordinateur et réglages)



## boudou89 (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Comme le dit le titre , je n'ai que 2 icônes lors du démarrage de l'apple TV(2° génération,iOS5.1)

j'ai ensuite un écran ou on m'indique réglage de la date et de l'heure puis plus rien.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ?
Et mieux est-ce que quelqu'un à une solution?!!

Merci d'avance de vos réponses

Fred


----------



## davidcaro2 (20 Octobre 2012)

Moi ça m est arrivé une fois suite à une MAJ, j ai été obligé de restaurer pour m'en sortir.J ai restauré avec un câble micro USB sur iTunes


Bonne chance


----------



## boudou89 (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

merci de ta réponse, après restauration plus aucun souci


bonne journée


----------



## Lauange (22 Octobre 2012)

boudou89 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme le dit le titre , je n'ai que 2 icônes lors du démarrage de l'apple TV(2° génération,iOS5.1)
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Oui, cela arrive quand l'ATV n'est pas connecté à ta box. Pour régler le problème, je vais dans le menu Wifi et la fait rechercher les réseaux disponibles. Une fois affichés, je fais marche arrière et toutes les icônes reviennent.


----------

